# Microsoft: PC-Spieler sollen Spieler erster Klasse werden



## Darkmoon76 (27. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft: PC-Spieler sollen Spieler erster Klasse werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Microsoft: PC-Spieler sollen Spieler erster Klasse werden*


----------



## 1xok (27. Juli 2017)

Impliziert, dass andere Spieler für Microsoft dann zweite oder gar dritte Wahl sind.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juli 2017)

Zoo Tycoon, bittttteeeeee!


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2017)

Was heisst werden? Sind wir doch schon. MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Deathsnake (27. Juli 2017)

Freelancer? Starlancer? Crimson Skies? Mechwarrior? (haben immer noch die Lizenz), Combat Flight Sim?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2017)

Dann bietet eure Spiele auch auf anderen Plattformen an, dann kann man sich auch mal einen Kauf überlegen. Sonst nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juli 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Zoo Tycoon, bittttteeeeee!



aber ein richtiges, nicht so nen scheiß wie der One Launch-Titel.

Zoo Tycoon 2 war toll, dagegen war das One-Spiel ein Witz in Dosen.

Warum gibts eigentlich keine gute(!) Zoo-Simulation im Early Access?


----------



## Aenimus (27. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was heisst werden? Sind wir doch schon. MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!



Manno, den wollte ich doch bringen


----------



## Orzhov (27. Juli 2017)

Sagt bescheid wenn die Verkaufszahlen so kacke sind das auch notgedrungen auf "niederen" Plattformen die nicht der Windows10 Store sind angeboten wird.

Ansonsten, ja............. der Gamin Modus. Zeigt mir bitte jemand den PC auf dem zwar windows 10 läuft, aber nicht Age of Empires?


----------



## Aglareba (27. Juli 2017)

Werden also endlich Mac- und Linux-Nutzer die Steam-Spiele von Microsoft nutzen können oder ist "PC" in Wirklichkeit "Windows 10"?
Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, dass MS keine guten PC Spiele mehr hinbekommt. Sonst müssten sie nicht dauert alte Kamellen mit neuer Grafik auflegen. Ein Age of Empires 4 wird nicht kommen, weil sie keine geeigneten Entwickler dafür haben.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Werden also endlich Mac- und Linux-Nutzer die Steam-Spiele von Microsoft nutzen können oder ist "PC" in Wirklichkeit "Windows 10"?


Was denn sonst? Und ein MAC ist ja auch kein PC.


----------



## Seebaer (28. Juli 2017)

Wieviel Spiele mit Kopierschutz laufen mit Win 10? Keine. Und in Win 7 wurde das nachträglich reingepatched. Ja, ja, der PC-Spieler ist wichtig....


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2017)

Gähn! MS, das hören wir nun seit x-Jahren. Vor Win 10 habt ihr das auch gesagt und was habt ihr bisher Umgesetzt?
Ihr habt die Spieler noch stärker auf eure geschlossene Umgebung gezwungen. Direct X12 nur für Win 10 (wäre aich für 7 und 8 implementierbar).
Aber jetzt mal wieder kommen.... ich glaube Euch erst, wenn die Gamer wieder die freiheieten haben, aber nicht so mit Eurem geschlossenen System, Crossplay nur über überteuerte MS-Shop, etc...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Gähn! MS, das hören wir nun seit x-Jahren. Vor Win 10 habt ihr das auch gesagt und was habt ihr bisher Umgesetzt?
> Ihr habt die Spieler noch stärker auf eure geschlossene Umgebung gezwungen. Direct X12 nur für Win 10 (wäre aich für 7 und 8 implementierbar).
> Aber jetzt mal wieder kommen.... ich glaube Euch erst, wenn die Gamer wieder die freiheieten haben, aber nicht so mit Eurem geschlossenen System, Crossplay nur über überteuerte MS-Shop, etc...


... an der Stelle muss man aber auch mal eine Lanze für MS brechen, für so einen Konzern haben sie schon wirklich viel umgesetzt von Dingen die sie versprochen haben und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht.

Ich mein, ganz ehrlich, MS hätte kein Forza 7 für PC bringen müssen ... machen sie aber und ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel darauf.

Ergänzend hierzu, was genau meinst du mit 'geschlossenem' System?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (28. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> aber ein richtiges, nicht so nen scheiß wie der One Launch-Titel.
> 
> Zoo Tycoon 2 war toll, dagegen war das One-Spiel ein Witz in Dosen.
> 
> Warum gibts eigentlich keine gute(!) Zoo-Simulation im Early Access?



Witzigerweise spiele ich es gerade auf der Xbox One. Wenn man ausgehungert ist, ist es gar nicht sooo schlecht und vor allem schick anzusehen. Aber Zoo Tycoon 2 in moderner Grafik am besten noch mit allen Mods etc. wäre ein Traum.


----------



## FZShooter (28. Juli 2017)

Naja ich würde sagen, PC Spieler sind Spieler erster Klasse, schon immer


----------



## matrixfehler (28. Juli 2017)

Da ich persönlich Konsoleros wie "die kleinen behinderten Brüder" behandel: klar sind PC-Gamer 1.Klasse ^^


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. Juli 2017)

Deathsnake schrieb:


> Freelancer? Starlancer? Crimson Skies? Mechwarrior? (haben immer noch die Lizenz), Combat Flight Sim?





Die Originalspiele rausbringen oder noch besser Remakes/remasters wäre ein Traum.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2017)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Da ich persönlich Konsoleros wie "die kleinen behinderten Brüder" behandel: klar sind PC-Gamer 1.Klasse ^^


... sorry, aber was ist das für ein doofer Spruch?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juli 2017)

für den dummen Spruch gibts auch gleich mal eine Verwarnung für Matrixfehler, glaub es hackt

hab jetzt mal ein paar Kommentare durchgeschaut von dem Knaben, da kamen ja schon zig so "Masterrace über alles bzw. Konsolen sind ja ach so Scheiße" Geblubber.


----------



## BlipBlop (28. Juli 2017)

Was Ich hier in den Kommentare Lese ist ja peinlich hoch 10. 

Statt immer zu meckern und zu stänkern, seid doch froh das MS den Schritt macht. So bekommen wir ein Forza auf PC, ein Quantrum Break, Crackdown 3, Halo Wars usw. 

Das Age of Empires erst mal als Remaster raus komm, kann ich nachvollziehen. MS will erstmal schauen ob es sich Lohnt in die Marke zu investieren. Klar die eingefleischten PC Spieler kennen AoE aber was ist mir den jüngeren spielern?


----------



## Drake802 (28. Juli 2017)

BlipBlop schrieb:


> Was Ich hier in den Kommentare Lese ist ja peinlich hoch 10.
> 
> Statt immer zu meckern und zu stänkern, seid doch froh das MS den Schritt macht. So bekommen wir ein Forza auf PC, ein Quantrum Break, Crackdown 3, Halo Wars usw.
> 
> Das Age of Empires erst mal als Remaster raus komm, kann ich nachvollziehen. MS will erstmal schauen ob es sich Lohnt in die Marke zu investieren. Klar die eingefleischten PC Spieler kennen AoE aber was ist mir den jüngeren spielern?



So peinlich ist das nicht. Ähnliches marketing gewäsch liest man doch öfters vor einem Release. Wenn der Release gelaufen ist dann sind solche Aussagen meistens wieder vergessen. 

Peinlich finde ich eher das ausgeprägte Kurzeitgedächtniss vieler Gamer. Wird was angekündigt auf das man sich freut sind die Katastrophen der Vergangenheit wieder vergessen. 

Wenn MS diese Aussage tatsächlich umsetzt was für mich bedeutet das zukünftige Spiele vom PC zur Konsole Portiert werden (und nicht umgekehrt). Weil "PC" nicht nur Windows bedeutet erwarte ich natürlich auch einen Linux Port. 

Würde MS diese Aussage tatsächlich umsetzen würde ich mich auch darüber freuen.

Es wird aber eher so aussehen das diese Titel nur im Windows-Store zu kaufen sein werden (man will Steam ja Konkurenz machen und ihnen nicht noch helfen) und Winddows 10 Exclusiv sein werden.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Es wird aber eher so aussehen das diese Titel nur im Windows-Store zu kaufen sein werden (man will Steam ja Konkurenz machen und ihnen nicht noch helfen) und Winddows 10 Exclusiv sein werden.


Ja nun macht doch jeder sein eigenes Süppchen um eben andere Konkurrenten auszustechen. Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es Valve/Steam Spiele auch bei UBI/EA oder gar Blizzard zu kaufen und dort zu spielen gibt. Ist alles Steam gebunden. Aber Hey ist ja Valve/Steam, wenn die etwas nur exclusiv an sich binden, die dürfen das ja.
Wie ihr seht, andere machen es genauso, also mal den Ball etwas flacher halten.


----------



## xyxmgxyx1 (28. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> für den dummen Spruch gibts auch gleich mal eine Verwarnung für Matrixfehler, glaub es hackt
> 
> hab jetzt mal ein paar Kommentare durchgeschaut von dem Knaben, da kamen ja schon zig so "Masterrace über alles bzw. Konsolen sind ja ach so Scheiße" Geblubber.



ernsthaft? echt ne verwarnung für einen spruch den er noch mit 'persönlich' deklariert hat?

hab mir übrigens auch mal seine kommentare abgesehen. mir scheints du willst hier nur jemanden schlechtreden, weil du es kannst. ich teile deine meinung nicht.

schönen tag noch


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juli 2017)

ich hab nicht geschrieben dass es nur solche Kommentare sind, nur dass es in der Vergangenheit schon mehrmals welche gab. Wenn es von 20 Kommentaren 5 sind, sind es immernoch 5 zuviel.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2017)

xyxmgxyx schrieb:


> ernsthaft? echt ne verwarnung für einen spruch den er noch mit 'persönlich' deklariert hat?
> 
> hab mir übrigens auch mal seine kommentare abgesehen. mir scheints du willst hier nur jemanden schlechtreden, weil du es kannst. ich teile deine meinung nicht.
> 
> schönen tag noch



Schnell mal neuen Account gemacht, oder wie soll man das sehen, hä?


----------



## xyxmgxyx1 (28. Juli 2017)

hatte den pcgameas-acc noch in meinem pw-manager drin, aber pc games hat den irgendwann mal gelöscht weil ich hier jahrelang nur lesend unterwegs war und pcgames den acc zwischenzeitlich gelöscht hat. hab quasi wieder den acc mit gleichen namen und gleicher email neu erstellt.

gehe mal aus du willst mir unterstellen ich bin Matrixfehler. überleg mal: würdest du für ne verwarnung nen neuen acc erstellen?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2017)

... die Verwarnung war mehr als gerechtfertigt, wir möchten hier gern einen gemeinschaftlichen und freundlichen Umgangston pflegen, sicherlich geht es bei einigen Themen etwas heißer her, aber ich möchte hier nicht Lesen, dass 'Konsolenspieler wie der kleine behinderte Bruder sind'.

Sowas gehört hier nicht her, egal ob witzig, in " " oder sonstwas.

So einfach, so unspektakulär ...


----------



## xyxmgxyx1 (28. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die Verwarnung war mehr als gerechtfertigt, wir möchten hier gern einen gemeinschaftlichen und freundlichen Umgangston pflegen, sicherlich geht es bei einigen Themen etwas heißer her, aber ich möchte hier nicht Lesen, dass 'Konsolenspieler wie der kleine behinderte Bruder sind'.
> 
> Sowas gehört hier nicht her, egal ob witzig, in " " oder sonstwas.
> 
> So einfach, so unspektakulär ...



wenn das die mehrheitliche meinung ist, dass die Verwarnung mehr als gerechtfertigt ist, dann ist das auch ok. dann möchte ich mich für meinen einwand entschuldigen. 
getreu dem motte: wem's nicht passt der kann ja gehen.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2017)

Bei Matrixfehler gehts wohl auch um den Grundtenor, welchen er an den Tag legt.
Nach dem Motto Konsolen sind scheisse und wer damit spielt ist nicht ganz dicht in der Birne.

Bei anderen Usern könnte man den Spruch als ironisch interpretieren. Bei ihm ist das weniger der Fall, wenn man sich seine postings zu dem Teham mal anschaut.
Und hier sind wir nun mal eher der Meinung, dass man sehr wohl am PC als auch an Konsolen spielen kann.

Sich hinter dem Spruch "meine persönliche Meinung" zu verstecken geht ja dann auch nicht.
Wenn ich schreibe:
"Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Du wiedermal Deine Mutter/Vater/Schaf (nach belieben vervollständigen) sexuell befriedigen solltest", dann ist das trotzdem eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> So peinlich ist das nicht. Ähnliches marketing gewäsch liest man doch öfters vor einem Release. Wenn der Release gelaufen ist dann sind solche Aussagen meistens wieder vergessen.
> 
> Peinlich finde ich eher das ausgeprägte Kurzeitgedächtniss vieler Gamer. Wird was angekündigt auf das man sich freut sind die Katastrophen der Vergangenheit wieder vergessen.


Und was wäre das so alles bei Microsoft, was dann für Gamer so schlimme Folgen hatte?



> Wenn MS diese Aussage tatsächlich umsetzt was für mich bedeutet das zukünftige Spiele vom PC zur Konsole Portiert werden (und nicht umgekehrt). Weil "PC" nicht nur Windows bedeutet erwarte ich natürlich auch einen Linux Port.


Und den für den Commodore 64 nicht vergessen, das ist schließlich auch ein PC, steht sogar bei den neueren Modellen drauf. 



> Es wird aber eher so aussehen das diese Titel nur im Windows-Store zu kaufen sein werden (man will Steam ja Konkurenz machen und ihnen nicht noch helfen) und Winddows 10 Exclusiv sein werden.


Natürlich, Valve, Nintendo oder Sony vertreiben ja auch für alles und jeden ... 
Warum soll eigentlich immer ausgerechnet Microsoft da aus der Reihe tanzen und als einziger die ganzen Nachteile haben?


----------



## Bexx1980 (28. Juli 2017)

HaHa, Lachkrampf! Der war gut M$! Dann bitte die Master Chief Collection mit DX 12 Support endlich für PC rausbringen... ahhhhhhh.. ich mache mir schon wieder Hoffnungen.. es wird nie passsieren-.- 
DANKE M$!


----------



## Jalpar (28. Juli 2017)

"Microsoft überlegt, welche Spiele sie als PC-Spieler gerne sehen würden und nutzen das als Ausgangspunkt für zukünftige Produkte."

Tja, als PC-Spieler hätte ich Scalebound interessant gefunden.


----------



## admagnus (28. Juli 2017)

Ich werde mir sicher nicht Windows 10 zulegen, nur um das eine oder andere "besondere" Microsoft-Spiel zocken zu können. Bringt das Age of Empires-Remaster bitte auch für andere MS-Betriebssysteme raus. Das wäre dann das richtige Zeichen, dass PC-Spieler als "erste Klasse" betrachtet werden!


----------



## 1xok (28. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was wäre das so alles bei Microsoft, was dann für Gamer so schlimme Folgen hatte?



Stell Dir einfach  vor Gabe Newell wäre niemals von Microsoft zu Valve gewechselt .... 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und den für den Commodore 64 nicht vergessen, das ist schließlich auch ein PC, steht sogar bei den neueren Modellen drauf.



Dumm nur, wenn nicht mal mehr das eigene System - Windows 7 - unterstützt wird. Obwohl man mit Vulkan ja eine Alternative hätte. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich, Valve, Nintendo oder Sony vertreiben ja auch für alles und jeden ...
> Warum soll eigentlich immer ausgerechnet Microsoft da aus der Reihe tanzen und als einziger die ganzen Nachteile haben?



Welche Nachteile sollten das sein? Microsoft hat sein Spielegeschäft doch inzwischen zu 90% an Valve verloren. Microsoft verschenkt nur noch sein Betriebssystem. Ihr Geld verdienen sie heute in ganz anderen Bereichen. Die XBox bringt noch was ein, aber den Vertrieb von Windows-Spielen macht heute Valve. Der Microsoft Shop ist einfach ein Witz. Wenn das das Gaming im Jahre 2017 wäre, hätte wir alle ein anderes Hobby. 

Valve ist ja gerade so erfolgreich, weil sie es komplett anders machen, d.h. so viele Hardware und Betriebssysteme wie möglich unterstützen. Steam läuft überall und nicht nur auf verdongelter Hardware. Valve nötigt niemandem ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem auf. Und Valve publiziert sogar für Systeme, die Steam explizit ausschließen. Bei Valve arbeiten insgesamt keine 400 Leute. Bei Microsoft und Sony jeweils über 100.000.  Natürlich kann Valve daher nicht jeden Hardwaredongle aus dem Stegreif unterstützen. Aber sie bemühen sich zumindest. Auch die Switch wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Titel von Valve sehen. 

Du musst Dich hier also nicht an Valve abarbeiten. Der Erfolg von Valve beweist ja gerade, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen irgend etwas anders machen müssen. Ansonsten würden sie genauso herumkrebsen wie Ubisoft und Blizzard. Die übrigens beide ebenfalls ein Vielfaches an Angestellten haben.

EDIT: Hier noch ein paar vielleicht ganz gute Ideen von den Piets zum Einbinden Steam fremder Spiele:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAYsS0Ls8uM

Die PS4 Controller unterstützt Steam inzwischen auch. Werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... an der Stelle muss man aber auch mal eine Lanze für MS brechen, für so einen Konzern haben sie schon wirklich viel umgesetzt von Dingen die sie versprochen haben und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht.


Ich sehe das anders. Im Grunde hauen sie knapp einem Jahrzehnt raus, dass sie sich besser um PC-Spieler kümmern möchten.
Davon habe ich persönlich deutlich zu wenig gesehen.

Letztes Beispiel wäre das nicht an die Eingabegeräte angepasste Halo Wars 2.
Außerdem fällt mir noch Halo 5 Forge ohne FPS + FOV Anpassungen ein.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mein, ganz ehrlich, MS hätte kein Forza 7 für PC bringen müssen ... machen sie aber und ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel darauf.


Meiner Meinung nach sehen sie sich durch die sehr schlechten Verkaufszahlen der Xbox One dazu gezwungen.
Dafür habe ich natürlich keinen Beleg.
Ein Viertel abgesetzte Konsolen im Vergleich zur PS4 lässt mich das aber vermuten.

Ihren Windows Store wollen sie auch noch pushen. Das nehme ich ihnen in Zeiten der vielen Launcher aber nicht übel.
Da will halt jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen...

Ich als reiner PC Spieler würde mich freuen, wenn ihre Versprechungen mal wahr werden.
Vorstellen kann ich es mir aber leider nicht.


----------



## Aglareba (29. Juli 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ihren Windows Store wollen sie auch noch pushen. Das nehme ich ihnen in Zeiten der vielen Launcher aber nicht übel.
> Da will halt jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen...



Damit schließen sie eben mal wieder alle anderen Betriebssysteme aus, obwohl AoE1 selbst nach Überarbeitung auch auf jedem durchschnittlichen Tablet laufen würde. Es gibt keinen Windows-Store für macOS und auch keinen für Linux - Steam gibt es dafür auf allen drei Systemen.
Und wie lange wird der Store denn auch halten? Windows 8 und Windows 10 hatten unterschiedliche und Käufe wurde meines Wissens nach auch nicht übertragen. Mit Windows 11 muss man sich dann jedes Spiel neu kaufen, wenn es denn überhaupt in den neuen Store schafft?
Microsoft hat den großen Traum, dass alle Nutzer in Zukunft Windows 10 nutzen, am besten auf einem Gerät von Microsoft und fleißig im Store einkaufen. Als Tablet natürlich kein iPad oder Android-Gerät, sondern eines der teuren Surface Pros. Das Smartphone ist dann irgendeines, weil sie das schon nicht hinbekommen haben. Aber der große Plan wird nicht klappen: Microsoft ist nicht Apple, auch wenn sie es gerne wären.


----------



## E-K0 (29. Juli 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach  vor Gabe Newell wäre niemals von Microsoft zu Valve gewechselt ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Blizzard herumkrebsen?  Wo lebst du denn bitte?
Blizzard bietet bewusst ihre Spiele im eigenen Launcher an um nichts an andere abdrücken zu müssen.. und das mit Erfolg.


----------



## 1xok (29. Juli 2017)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Blizzard herumkrebsen?  Wo lebst du denn bitte?
> Blizzard bietet bewusst ihre Spiele im eigenen Launcher an um nichts an andere abdrücken zu müssen.. und das mit Erfolg.



"Herumkrebsen" ist vielleicht etwas doof ausgedrückt. Aber Blizzard und Ubisoft sind beide deutlich älter als Valve. Ganz zu schweigen von EA. EA wollte Valve vor einigen Jahren ja sogar schon mal kaufen.  Von ihrer Ausrichtung her sind das alles direkte Konkurrenten zu Valve.


----------



## Seebaer (29. Juli 2017)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Wieviel Spiele mit Kopierschutz laufen mit Win 10? Keine. Und in Win 7 wurde das nachträglich reingepatched. Ja, ja, der PC-Spieler ist wichtig....


Wo bin ich hier, das niemand aufgreift, das Spielesammlungen von MS zerstört werden?
Welche Firmen können Win 10 zum Arbeiten benutzen, wenn mit jedem Update soviel Änderungen fabriziert werden, das WIN 10 firmenuntauglich ist?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2017)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Wo bin ich hier, das niemand aufgreift, das Spielesammlungen von MS zerstört werden?
> Welche Firmen können Win 10 zum Arbeiten benutzen, wenn mit jedem Update soviel Änderungen fabriziert werden, das WIN 10 firmenuntauglich ist?


Weil beides kompletter Blödsinn ist, was du schreibst. 
Mal wieder bloß das übliche, sinnfreie Gebashe von Leuten, die aus Prinzip nicht Win 10 nutzen wollen und sich irgendwelche Ausreden fabrizieren. 
Win 10 ist das mit Abstand beste Windows bisher und funktioniert absolut einwandfrei. Alles was unter Win Vista bis 8 lief, läuft auch problemlos auf Win 10.



1xok schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach  vor Gabe Newell wäre niemals von Microsoft zu Valve gewechselt ....


Das wäre nicht so positiv für Gabes Bankkonto gewesen. Dafür wäre uns die Entrechtung unseres Eigentums vielleicht erspart geblieben.



> Dumm nur, wenn nicht mal mehr das eigene System - Windows 7 - unterstützt wird. Obwohl man mit Vulkan ja eine Alternative hätte.


So funktioniert der Hardware- und Softwaremarkt aber nun mal und wird am Leben gehalten. Alte Zöpfe werden abgeschnitten, damit die Hersteller weiter existieren und Sachen verkaufen können. Man sieht doch, wieviele Leute heute selbst noch mit Windows XP zufrieden sind. Ein neues System muss also Anreize bieten, damit die Leute umsteigen, das sind in der Regel neue Technologien. Sonst müsste Microsoft bis in alle Ewigkeit windows XP unterstützen, ohne auch nur einen Cent daran zu verdienen. Das KANN so nicht funktionieren. 



> Welche Nachteile sollten das sein? Microsoft hat sein Spielegeschäft doch inzwischen zu 90% an Valve verloren. Microsoft verschenkt nur noch sein Betriebssystem. Ihr Geld verdienen sie heute in ganz anderen Bereichen. Die XBox bringt noch was ein, aber den Vertrieb von Windows-Spielen macht heute Valve. Der Microsoft Shop ist einfach ein Witz. Wenn das das Gaming im Jahre 2017 wäre, hätte wir alle ein anderes Hobby.


Microsoft hat sein Spielgeschäft vornehmlich an Sony verloren. Als Spielepublisher auf dem PC haben sie gar nichts verloren, sie bieten ihre Titel zum Teil ja sogar über Steam an. 
Und der Microsoft Store ist nicht in erster Linie für Spiele gedacht sondern funktioniert eher so wie der von Android und iOS. 



> Valve ist ja gerade so erfolgreich, weil sie es komplett anders machen, d.h. so viele Hardware und Betriebssysteme wie möglich unterstützen. Steam läuft überall und nicht nur auf verdongelter Hardware. Valve nötigt niemandem ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem auf. Und Valve publiziert sogar für Systeme, die Steam explizit ausschließen. Bei Valve arbeiten insgesamt keine 400 Leute. Bei Microsoft und Sony jeweils über 100.000.  Natürlich kann Valve daher nicht jeden Hardwaredongle aus dem Stegreif unterstützen. Aber sie bemühen sich zumindest. Auch die Switch wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Titel von Valve sehen.


Äpfel und Birnen. Microsoft und Sony sind riesige Konzerne, bei denen die reine Spiele-Software nur winziger Bruchteil ist. Steam hingegen ist ein reiner Shop wie Amazon. 
Und Valve unterstützt nicht von sich aus viele Systeme, sie unterstützen alle Systeme, auf die sie ohne Lizenzkosten kommen können, wo es keine direkte Konkurrenz gibt und wofür sie Spiele im Programm haben, sprich, sie sind reiner PC Anbieter.



> Du musst Dich hier also nicht an Valve abarbeiten. Der Erfolg von Valve beweist ja gerade, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen irgend etwas anders machen müssen. Ansonsten würden sie genauso herumkrebsen wie Ubisoft und Blizzard. Die übrigens beide ebenfalls ein Vielfaches an Angestellten haben.


Wieder dieser Äpfel- und Birnenvergleich. Ubisoft und Blizzard nutzen ihre Shops ausschließlich für ihre eigenen Spiele. Valve hingegen macht keine eigenen Spiele mehr (außer billigen F2P Kram wie Dota 2) sondern ist ein praktisch reiner Verkaufsshop wie Amazon für alle. Auch das ist ein Ergebnis des Erfolges von Steam, Valve veränderte sich vom Spieleentwickler zum reinen Verkäufer im Internet. Und als Verkäufer hat man natürlich nur wenig Arbeit, man muss einen Shop pflegen, ein wenig Kundenservice betreiben und das war es, ansonsten kassiert man halt nur schön ab. Der Segen der Berühmtheit.


----------



## Aglareba (29. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil beides kompletter Blödsinn ist, was du schreibst.
> Mal wieder bloß das übliche, sinnfreie Gebashe von Leuten, die aus Prinzip nicht Win 10 nutzen wollen und sich irgendwelche Ausreden fabrizieren.
> Win 10 ist das mit Abstand beste Windows bisher und funktioniert absolut einwandfrei. Alles was unter Win Vista bis 8 lief, läuft auch problemlos auf Win 10.



"absolut einwandfrei" bedeutet für reine Windows-Nutzer anscheinend etwas anderes als für den Rest der Welt.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> "absolut einwandfrei" bedeutet für reine Windows-Nutzer anscheinend etwas anderes als für den Rest der Welt.


Keine Ahnung was den Rest der Welt betrifft, bei Apple funktioniert alte Software unter der neusten OS X Version auch nicht immer. Bei Linux kannst du alte Software oft komplett knicken oder sogar, wenn sie nicht für deine Distribution direkt angeboten wird, wenn du sie nicht selbst kompilieren willst. Bei Android und iOS ist Software immer nur bis zu einer bestimmten Version kompatibel. Bei Windows nutze ich teilweise 20 - 30 Jahre alte Programme immer noch problemlos. Also ja, problemloser als bei Windows läuft das Thema schon mal nirgends.

Auch ansonsten sehe ich keine Dinge, die nicht im Vergleich zu früheren Windows Versionen besser funktionieren oder laufen, sei es die Geschwindigkeit des Systems, die Stabilität, die Kompatibilität mit Hardware usw. Win 10 übertrifft da alle Vorgänger deutlich. 
Gleiches Spiel beim Komfort, gerade wenn man am Puls der Zeit unterwegs ist und gerne "neumodische" Dienste nutzt. Win 10 hat Sprachsuche, eine Diktierfunktion für Office, einen guten Cloud Dienst, das Betriebssystem selbst kann man auf mehreren Rechnern im gleichen Netz synchron halten bzgl. Einstellungen (d.h. ich ändere z.B. den Desktop Wallpaper und habe den anschließend auch sofort auf allen meinen anderen Rechnern so), jeder Monitor hat seine eigene Taskleiste usw. usf.
Vom Komfort ist Windows 10 in jedem Fall ein absoluter Traum im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern und vielen konkurrierenden Systemen.


----------



## 1xok (29. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Linux kannst du alte Software oft komplett knicken oder sogar, wenn sie nicht für deine Distribution direkt angeboten wird, wenn du sie nicht selbst kompilieren willst.




Wüsste nicht, wann ich das das letzte mal gemacht hätte. Man ist ja nie alleine. Da bieten andere längst fertig kompilierte Pakete für alle möglichen Distributionen an. Und bei den großen Distributionen sind derart viele Programme dabei, dass mir spontan kaum etwas einfällt, was ich vermisse. Einer der wenigen Gründe, aus denen man manchmal noch den Compiler schwingen muss, sind Lizenzprobleme. OBS kann für Linux z.B. nicht mit NVENC vertrieben werden. Wenn man das nutzen möchte, muss man sich fmpeg und OBS selbst kompilieren. Ist jetzt aber ein Sonderbeispiel. Wer streamt schon Spiele unter Linux?


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach  vor Gabe Newell wäre niemals von Microsoft zu Valve gewechselt ....


Stell ich mir ganz toll vor, 
denn eventuell dürften wir immer noch unsere PC Games die wir nicht mehr brauchen verkaufen und uns davon neue kaufen.
Nebenbei, Gabe ist nicht gewechselt, sondern hat sich selbstständig gemacht und Valve gegründet.
Und noch etwas zu deiner Aufklärung. Valve/Steam ist nicht so erfolgreich geworden weil sie einiges anders machen, sondern weil sie eben das DRM geschickt an den Käufer und vor allem an die Verkäufer vermarkten konnten. Valve/Steam hat genau das geboten was allen Publishern ein Dorn im Auge war, nämlich den Wiederverkauf zu sperren. Deshalb ist Valve/Steam so groß geworden.
Auch wenn du gerne Valve/Steam Fan bist, warum auch nicht, aber bring hier doch keine Sachen durcheinander und rede diese Firma immer nur schön.
Und auch wenn du Linux Fan bist, SteamOS ist eine einzigartige Katastrophe. Als Linuxer solltest du wissen das Linux frei ist, bei Valve ist es aber gar nicht so frei. es ist nämlich ein Unding eine Freie OS Plattform an eine andere Plattform zu binden. Ja du hörst richtig, zu binden. Weil ohne Steam kann ich mit SteamOS was auf dem freien Linux basiert nämlich gar nichts anfangen. Denk mal darüber nach.
Schau mal über den Tellerand was Valve/Steam da machen. Aber die dürfen das ja, ist ja Steam. Nimm mal die Scheuklappen bitte ab.


----------



## 1xok (29. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Microsoft hat sein Spielgeschäft vornehmlich an Sony verloren. Als Spielepublisher auf dem PC haben sie gar nichts verloren, sie bieten ihre Titel zum Teil ja sogar über Steam an.
> Und der Microsoft Store ist nicht in erster Linie für Spiele gedacht sondern funktioniert eher so wie der von Android und iOS.



Natürlich. 

Ich nutze seit drei Jahren WindowsPhone. Ist ein super System. Aber der Microsoft-Store ist die Achillesferse. Microsoft hat im Gegensatz zu Google und Apple für seinen Store einfach kein Konzept. Google und Apple verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze. Microsoft hat gar keinen Ansatz. Außer, dass sie halt Microsoft sind und das deshalb doch irgendwie klappen muss.  

Und Sony? Sony ist ein Produzent von Unterhaltungselektronik. Im Bereich der Inhalte sehe ich sie bis heute als Fremdkörper. 

Aber ich habe mir jetzt eine PS4 geordert, da Elite: Dangerous dafür die Tage erschienen ist. Meine Hoffnung, dass das Spiel jemals für Linux erscheint, habe ich inzwischen aufgegeben. Weiterer Grund sind die PSN Parties oder wie das heißt,  an die ich ohne PS4 nicht dran komme. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur Elite: Dangerous und vielleicht das eine oder andere Japan-Game wie Nier: Automata und Dark Souls.

Diese Spiele gibt es aber auch für Windows. Lediglich die Tatsache, dass ich Linux-Gamer bin hat jetzt zur Anschaffung einer PS4 geführt. Als Windows-Nutzer würde ich Elite natürlich am PC Spielen. Bessere Grafik, bessere Eingabegeräte und keine Sorgen wegen dem Crossplay. Ich hoffe, dass zumindest für Elite das Crossplay funktioniert. 

Also Deine These, dass Microsoft sein Spielegeschäft an Sony verloren hat. Das halte ich einfach für Quatsch. Microsoft und Sony konkurrieren im Bereich der Spielkonsolen aber nicht bei PC-Games. Bei den Spielkonsolen ist der Wettstreit relativ ausgeglichen. Eher hat Microsoft Sony dort in der Vergangenheit Marktanteile abgenommen. Einfach weil Sony deutlich früher angefangen hat. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Valve unterstützt nicht von sich aus viele Systeme, sie unterstützen alle Systeme, auf die sie ohne Lizenzkosten kommen können, wo es keine direkte Konkurrenz gibt und wofür sie Spiele im Programm haben, sprich, sie sind reiner PC Anbieter.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Die Konsolen sind API-technisch einfach herstellerabhängig designed.  Eine Firma wie Valve hat es nicht mehr nötig Zeit und Geld mit proprietären Schnittstellen zu verschwenden. Die Nintendo Switch ist bei den unterstützten APIs aber eine löbliche Ausnahme. Mal sehen, ob Valve da etwas machen wird. Ich würde es jedenfalls begrüßen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieder dieser Äpfel- und Birnenvergleich. Ubisoft und Blizzard nutzen ihre Shops ausschließlich für ihre eigenen Spiele. Valve hingegen macht keine eigenen Spiele mehr (außer billigen F2P Kram wie Dota 2) sondern ist ein praktisch reiner Verkaufsshop wie Amazon für alle. Auch das ist ein Ergebnis des Erfolges von Steam, Valve veränderte sich vom Spieleentwickler zum reinen Verkäufer im Internet. Und als Verkäufer hat man natürlich nur wenig Arbeit, man muss einen Shop pflegen, ein wenig Kundenservice betreiben und das war es, ansonsten kassiert man halt nur schön ab. Der Segen der Berühmtheit.



Du hast gar keine Ahnung, was Valve alles macht. Informiere Dich erstmal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAYsS0Ls8uM

Und das ist schon wieder veraltet. Steam ist einfach die beste Gaming-Plattform im Universum. Viele Leute wissen gar nicht, was damit alles möglich ist. 

Es würde mich total freuen, wenn Valve durch Ubisoft und EA mal Konkurrenz bekäme. Aber die vertreiben ja  nur ihre eigenen Spiele. Kaufen Studios auf und machen sie kaputt. Ein tolltes Geschäftsmodell. Neulich wollte ich mir Driver San Francisco kaufen. Versuch das mal über Ubi. Ich bin am Ende bei Amazon gelandet.


----------



## Aglareba (29. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was den Rest der Welt betrifft, bei Apple funktioniert alte Software unter der neusten OS X Version auch nicht immer. Bei Linux kannst du alte Software oft komplett knicken oder sogar, wenn sie nicht für deine Distribution direkt angeboten wird, wenn du sie nicht selbst kompilieren willst. Bei Android und iOS ist Software immer nur bis zu einer bestimmten Version kompatibel. Bei Windows nutze ich teilweise 20 - 30 Jahre alte Programme immer noch problemlos. Also ja, problemloser als bei Windows läuft das Thema schon mal nirgends.



Die meiste Software, die für macOS (Intel) geschrieben ist, läuft problemlos auf jedem neueren System. Und Programme, die Apple anbietet, sind nie exklusiv für die neuste OS-Version - Microsoft hingegen macht alles aktuellere Windows 10 exklusiv. Auffällig ist hier auch, dass unter Windows bei einer hohen Pixeldichte ältere Programme praktisch unbedienbar klein dargestellt werden.
iOS und Android sind eben auch primär mobile Betriebssysteme, die für eine gute Bedienung auf Funktionen verzichten. Seit Windows 8 probiert MS mit ihrem großen Betriebssystem gleichzuziehen, doch trotzdem ist die Tabletbedienung per Finger grausam. Mir ist nie aufgefallen, dass Apps auf neueren iOS-Version nicht funktionieren. Die einzige Ausnahme ist der aktuelle Schritt zu iOS 11, auch das betrifft auch keine der produktiven Apps.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch ansonsten sehe ich keine Dinge, die nicht im Vergleich zu früheren Windows Versionen besser funktionieren oder laufen, sei es die Geschwindigkeit des Systems, die Stabilität, die Kompatibilität mit Hardware usw. Win 10 übertrifft da alle Vorgänger deutlich.
> Gleiches Spiel beim Komfort, gerade wenn man am Puls der Zeit unterwegs ist und gerne "neumodische" Dienste nutzt. Win 10 hat Sprachsuche, eine Diktierfunktion für Office, einen guten Cloud Dienst, das Betriebssystem selbst kann man auf mehreren Rechnern im gleichen Netz synchron halten bzgl. Einstellungen (d.h. ich ändere z.B. den Desktop Wallpaper und habe den anschließend auch sofort auf allen meinen anderen Rechnern so), jeder Monitor hat seine eigene Taskleiste usw. usf.
> Vom Komfort ist Windows 10 in jedem Fall ein absoluter Traum im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern und vielen konkurrierenden Systemen.



Windows 10 ist trotzdem nicht stabil, eben maximal stabiler als die Vorgänger. Und alles "neumodische" geht bei Microsoft einher mit Datenrechtsmängeln - MS liefert die eigenen Daten auch ohne Gerichtsbeschluss direkt an die US-Behörden.
Und auch hier fangen wir an: Wer nutzt denn bitte auf seinem Rechner die Sprachsuche? Selbst auf den mobilen Geräten ist Siri & Co doch nie von der breiten Masse in Benutzung, weil sie einem keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse liefern. Wenn man eine Datei sucht, verbraucht man viel Zeit, bis man einen Dateinamen per Sprache eingegeben hat.
Eine Diktierfunktion hatte auch schon Windows 7, gibt es auch unter macOS usw. Das ist kein Feature von Windows 10.
Der CloudDienst ist nicht besser als die bis dahin lange existierende Konkurrenz wie DropBox & Co.
Die Wallpaper, die selbstverständlich auch direkt bei MS hochgeladen werden, sind natürlich ein Totschlagargument. Es gibt nichts wichtiges als komplett identisch aussehende PCs. *hust* Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Kann man jedem Schreibtisch an einem PC unter Windows 10 ein eigenes Wallpaper geben?
Unter macOS kann man auch auf allen Bildschirmen das Dock seit Jahren anzeigen lassen. Aber auch das betrifft nicht sonderlich viele Leute...
Windows 10 hat mit einigen Funktionen nur nachgebessert, um sich nicht noch mehr Gründe für die Konkurrenz zu haben. Allerdings gibt es für den normalen Nutzer keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund um von Windows 7 auf 10 zu wechseln, u.a. weil die Mauswege im Startmenü signifikant höher sind. Warum? Man hat den klassisches Schnellzugriff, aber alles, was dort nicht eingeordnet ist, ist ein einer Leiste mit sehr großen Symbolen angeordnet. Hier darf man dann erstmal ewig scrollen.
Apps aus dem Store werden im Lautstärkeregler nicht angezeigt. Folglich kann man sie nicht leiser machen als z.B. den Musikplayer. Optimal finde ich das nicht.


----------



## 1xok (29. Juli 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Stell ich mir ganz toll vor,
> denn eventuell dürften wir immer noch unsere PC Games die wir nicht mehr brauchen verkaufen und uns davon neue kaufen.



Ja, in dieser Phase habe ich (fast)  gar keine Spiele gekauft. Gebe ich offen zu. Als Kinder hatten wir nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen (und sowieso kein Geld). War ganz normal für uns. Das das so nicht immer weiter laufen konnte, war aber auch klar.   



Batze schrieb:


> Nebenbei, Gabe ist nicht gewechselt, sondern hat sich selbstständig gemacht und Valve gegründet.



Aktivier mal Deinen Parser für Humor. 



Batze schrieb:


> Und auch wenn du Linux Fan bist, SteamOS ist eine einzigartige Katastrophe. Als Linuxer solltest du wissen das Linux frei ist, bei Valve ist es aber gar nicht so frei. es ist nämlich ein Unding eine Freie OS Plattform an eine andere Plattform zu binden. Ja du hörst richtig, zu binden. Weil ohne Steam kann ich mit SteamOS was auf dem freien Linux basiert nämlich gar nichts anfangen. Denk mal darüber nach.



SteamOS basiert auf Debian. Valve setzt da seine Oberfläche drauf und beteiligt sich an der Entwicklung des freien AMD-Grafiktreibers und diverser Bibliotheken und Middleware. Da haben sie Linux in den letzten Jahren erheblich vorangebracht.  Ganz zu schweigen von den unzähligen Portierungen für Linux. Ohne Valve hätten wir diesen Stand in 20 Jahren nicht erreicht. Ich weiß nicht wo ich da ein Problem mit haben soll? Ich würde mir SteamOS niemals als Desktopsystem installieren. Valve empfiehlt für diesen Einsatzzweck Ubuntu. SteamOS kommt nur auf Steam Machines zum Einsatz. So wie Android auf Smartphones. So ist es zumindest gedacht. Zur Zeit lebt SteamOS ja noch komplett in der Nische. 

Und ich sehe Valve und Steam sogar sehr kritisch. Daher habe ich Steam auf meinem PC auch in einen eigenen Account verbannt, mit limitierten Rechten. Die Daten, die Valve erhebt oder erheben könnte, sind natürlich hoch sensibel. Allerdings hat Valve ein ganz anderes Geschäftsmodell als z.B. Google. Trotzdem muss man da natürlich kritisch ein Auge drauf werfen. Valve ist nicht die Heilsarmee. Das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Du hast gar keine Ahnung, was Valve alles macht. Informiere Dich erstmal:


Du hast natürlich den Durchblick.
Sorry, aber Valve macht vor allem eines, nämlich Geld verdienen. Das ist auch in gewisser Weise voll ok. Aber komm doch bitte nicht damit an Valve wäre sowas wie der Samariter der Spiele Branche.



> Aktivier mal Deinen Parser für Humor.


Wenn man schon was behauptet sollte man schon dazu stehen das man was falsches mal gesagt hat und es nicht als Humor abwerten.



> SteamOS basiert auf Debian. Valve setzt da seine Oberfläche drauf und beteiligt sich an der Entwicklung des freien AMD-Grafiktreibers und diverser Bibliotheken und Middleware. Da haben sie Linux in den letzten Jahren erheblich vorangebracht. Ganz zu schweigen von den unzähligen Portierungen für Linux. Ohne Valve hätten wir diesen Stand in 20 Jahren nicht erreicht. Ich weiß nicht wo ich da ein Problem mit haben soll? Ich würde mir SteamOS niemals als Desktopsystem installieren. Valve empfiehlt für diesen Einsatzzweck Ubuntu. SteamOS kommt nur auf Steam Machines zum Einsatz. So wie Android auf Smartphones. So ist es zumindest gedacht. Zur Zeit lebt SteamOS ja noch komplett in der Nische.
> 
> Und ich sehe Valve und Steam sogar sehr kritisch. Daher habe ich Steam auf meinem PC auch ihnen einen eigenen Account verbannt, mit limitierten Rechten. Die Daten, die Valve erhebt oder erheben könnte, sind natürlich hoch sensibel. Allerdings hat Valve ein ganz anderes Geschäftsmodell als z.B. Google. Trotzdem muss man da natürlich kritisch ein Auge drauf werfen. Valve ist nicht die Heilsarmee. Das ist mir schon klar.



Na wenigstens sind wir uns da ein bischen einig.
 Anhören tust du dich aber ein wenig anders.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

Ach so, hätte ich fast vergessen, die allgemeine etwas höhere Linux Communtiy gibt einen Mist auf Valve und was die da machen. Geh mal auf gewisse Linux Tage. Da interessiert es keine Sau was Valve da macht, die ziehen weiterhin ihr Ding durch und denken nur in ihren Bahnen, wie seit Jahrzehnten eben, deshalb ist Linux ja immer noch im Desktop Bereich ein Stiefmütterchen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Windows 10 ist trotzdem nicht stabil, eben maximal stabiler als die Vorgänger.


Was Windows 10 zum stabilsten aktuellen OS überhaupt macht ...



> Und alles "neumodische" geht bei Microsoft einher mit Datenrechtsmängeln - MS liefert die eigenen Daten auch ohne Gerichtsbeschluss direkt an die US-Behörden.


Dreister lügen geht ja wohl gar nicht. Microsoft steht ständig mit den Behörden im Rechtsstreit, weil sie die Daten gerade NICHT rausgeben wollen. 



> Und auch hier fangen wir an: Wer nutzt denn bitte auf seinem Rechner die Sprachsuche? Selbst auf den mobilen Geräten ist Siri & Co doch nie von der breiten Masse in Benutzung, weil sie einem keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse liefern. Wenn man eine Datei sucht, verbraucht man viel Zeit, bis man einen Dateinamen per Sprache eingegeben hat.


Immerhin bietet Windows sowas an, es ist wie alle Features nett, wer es nicht braucht, bittesehr, aber vorwerfen, dass es das gibt kann man MS nun nicht. Wer es mag freut sich jedenfalls.



> Eine Diktierfunktion hatte auch schon Windows 7, gibt es auch unter macOS usw. Das ist kein Feature von Windows 10.


Ich rede hier von einem vollständigen Diktierprogramm von Windows 10 im Zusammenspiel mit Microsoft Office im Stil von Dragon Naturally Dictate und ähnlichen Programmen. Und nein, sowas haben andere Systeme nicht, schon gar nicht auf deutsch. 



> Der CloudDienst ist nicht besser als die bis dahin lange existierende Konkurrenz wie DropBox & Co.


Sicher, aber a) ich brauche keinen extra Account für Dropbox und b) ist es perfekt ins System eingebettet.



> Die Wallpaper, die selbstverständlich auch direkt bei MS hochgeladen werden, sind natürlich ein Totschlagargument. Es gibt nichts wichtiges als komplett identisch aussehende PCs. *hust* Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Kann man jedem Schreibtisch an einem PC unter Windows 10 ein eigenes Wallpaper geben?


Der Wallpaper war ein Beispiel. Die Synchronisierung kann man für verschiedene Sachen an- und abschalten, inkl. installierter Programme, Verknüpfungen usw. D.h. wer mehrere PCs hat, richtet sich eben einmal einen ein und hat das dann auf allen seinen Rechnern so, undzwar immer aktuell. Eine unglaubliche Arbeitserleichterung. 

Ich nutze einen Bilderordner mit verschiedenen Motiven und lasse die als Diashow laufen. Da habe ich auf jeden Monitor immer andere Bilder gleichzeitig.



> Windows 10 hat mit einigen Funktionen nur nachgebessert, um sich nicht noch mehr Gründe für die Konkurrenz zu haben. Allerdings gibt es für den normalen Nutzer keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund um von Windows 7 auf 10 zu wechseln, u.a. weil die Mauswege im Startmenü signifikant höher sind.


1. Nutzer sind auch immer noch mit Windows 98 zufrieden, wenn sie was anderes nicht kennen. Für die gäbe es auch keinen Grund auf Windows 7 zu wechseln, oder gar XP, pfff, neumodischer Scheiß für die.
2. Wer bitteschön nutzt das Startmenü? Das fristet bei mir seit Win 95 ein vollgemülltes Durcheinander, das ich komplett ignoriere. 



> Apps aus dem Store werden im Lautstärkeregler nicht angezeigt. Folglich kann man sie nicht leiser machen als z.B. den Musikplayer. Optimal finde ich das nicht.


Habe ich zugegeben noch nicht drauf geachtet. Würde ja auch in erster Linie Spiele betreffen. Allerdings kannst du das über Umwege natürlich regeln, einfach den Hauptregler für die Lautstärke der Apps und andere Programme ggf. über deren einzelne Regler lauter dann. 
Ich regel die Lautstärke allerdings so oder so eigentlich immer über den Regler im Programm selbst oder drehe einfach an meinen Boxen. Die Systemregler fasse ich eigentlich nie an, die stehen alle immer auf voller Pulle.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Der CloudDienst ist nicht besser als die bis dahin lange existierende Konkurrenz wie DropBox & Co.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, aber a) ich brauche keinen extra Account für Dropbox und b) ist es perfekt ins System eingebettet.


MS hat in den letzten Quartalen mehr Geld mit den Cloud Diensten gemacht als wie mit OS/Office/Server usw. 
Mehrere tausend Firmen nutzen das und bis jetzt gab es keine Großen Macken, im Gegenteil, es läuft fast perfekt.
Und auch für den kleinen User geht es schnell ist Übersichtlicht und total problemlos und wenn man nur was kleines bracht auch kostenlos.
Also ich will hier nicht unbedingt für MS reden, aber das Cloud System von MS hat schon was.


----------



## Aglareba (29. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was Windows 10 zum stabilsten aktuellen OS überhaupt macht ...



Selten so gelacht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dreister lügen geht ja wohl gar nicht. Microsoft steht ständig mit den Behörden im Rechtsstreit, weil sie die Daten gerade NICHT rausgeben wollen.



Dabei ging es um Daten, die außerhalb der USA gespeichert wurden. Alles, was auf den Server innerhalb der USA liegen, hat MS doch bisher leibend gerne wegen "Gefahr" weitergegeben. Und verhindern, dass MS meine Daten vom PC ausliest, kann ich unter Windows 10 eben nicht mehr.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Immerhin bietet Windows sowas an, es ist wie alle Features nett, wer es nicht braucht, bittesehr, aber vorwerfen, dass es das gibt kann man MS nun nicht. Wer es mag freut sich jedenfalls.



Wegen Features, die mir jeder andere ebenfalls anbietet, brauche ich doch MS nicht loben.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von einem vollständigen Diktierprogramm von Windows 10 im Zusammenspiel mit Microsoft Office im Stil von Dragon Naturally Dictate und ähnlichen Programmen. Und nein, sowas haben andere Systeme nicht, schon gar nicht auf deutsch.



Oder aber Du hast keine Ahnung von anderen Systemen. MacOS hat eine Diktatfunktion auch auf deutsch offline integriert. Hinzu kommt, dass man sprachlich eh nicht so schnell schreiben kann, wie man es mit den Händen kann.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, aber a) ich brauche keinen extra Account für Dropbox und b) ist es perfekt ins System eingebettet.



Weil es ja so schlimm ist einmal Login-Daten anzugeben... und Dropbox, GoogleDrive, iCloudDrive usw. sind nicht weniger gut ins System integriert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Wallpaper war ein Beispiel. Die Synchronisierung kann man für verschiedene Sachen an- und abschalten, inkl. installierter Programme, Verknüpfungen usw. D.h. wer mehrere PCs hat, richtet sich eben einmal einen ein und hat das dann auf allen seinen Rechnern so, und zwar immer aktuell. Eine unglaubliche Arbeitserleichterung.



Wenn ich mir das unter einer normalen Version von Windows 10 Pro anschaue, kann man Design, Internet-Explorer-Einstellungen, Kennwörter, Spracheinstellungen, erleichterte Bedienung und weitere Windows-Einstellungen synchronisieren. Programme & Co sind nicht gelistet.  Will man eine große Menge an Computer identisch, gibt es bei allen OS dafür Möglichkeiten.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen Bilderordner mit verschiedenen Motiven und lasse die als Diashow laufen. Da habe ich auf jeden Monitor immer andere Bilder gleichzeitig.



Eine schreckliche Einschränkung, wenn es nicht synchron liefe.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> 1. Nutzer sind auch immer noch mit Windows 98 zufrieden, wenn sie was anderes nicht kennen. Für die gäbe es auch keinen Grund auf Windows 7 zu wechseln, oder gar XP, pfff, neumodischer Scheiß für die.
> 2. Wer bitteschön nutzt das Startmenü? Das fristet bei mir seit Win 95 ein vollgemülltes Durcheinander, das ich komplett ignoriere.



1. Es gibt zwischen 98 und 7 große Unterschiede alleine bei der Datenmenge, die angesprochen werden kann.
2. Wer nutzt das Startmenü denn bitte nicht?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habe ich zugegeben noch nicht drauf geachtet. Würde ja auch in erster Linie Spiele betreffen. Allerdings kannst du das über Umwege natürlich regeln, einfach den Hauptregler für die Lautstärke der Apps und andere Programme ggf. über deren einzelne Regler lauter dann.
> Ich regel die Lautstärke allerdings so oder so eigentlich immer über den Regler im Programm selbst oder drehe einfach an meinen Boxen. Die Systemregler fasse ich eigentlich nie an, die stehen alle immer auf voller Pulle.



Wenn die Spiele einen solchen Regler haben. Viele Apps aus dem Store haben nur Musik an/aus.
Ich regle eben die Grundlautstärken über den Systemregler, der übrigens wirklich ein schöner Vorteil von Windows ist.

Es ist ja schön, dass Windows 10 für dich funktioniert. Aber es gibt keinen Grund bei Microsoft die rosarote Brille aufzusetzen.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht.


Beweis doch bitte mal das gegenteil!
Kannst du nicht.
Wir leben 2017 und nicht in Zeiten wo noch Win 98 aktuell war. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Windows hat mächtig aufgeholt und ist wahrhaftig Extrem stabil. Wenn die Hardware stimmt und korrekt funktioniert gibt es so gut wie nichts was Win 7-10 zum absturz bringt.
Und wenn, ist Windows selbst so gut wie nie der Übeltäter. Ist nun mal so. Also lachen brauchst du da gar nicht, sondern dich mal der heutigen Realität entsprechend fügen.



> Es ist ja schön, dass Windows 10 für dich funktioniert. Aber es gibt keinen Grund bei Microsoft die rosarote Brille aufzusetzen.


Gibt es bei keinem System!


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2017)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht.


Bis dahin habe ich gelesen. Dann war klar war kommt. Das übliche haltlose Bashing halt, wie oben schon angeführt. Da brauche ich nicht weiter drauf eingehen, ist so oder so zwecklos bei Leuten wie dir. Sorry, den Quark muss ich mir nicht geben. Nutze bis in alle Ewigkeit weiter dein Windows 7 oder wechsle auf Linux oder Mac, wenn dir das so gut gefällt aber dein haltloses Gemeckere gegen Windows 10 geht einfach auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann bietet eure Spiele auch auf anderen Plattformen an, dann kann man sich auch mal einen Kauf überlegen. Sonst nicht.


Das wird wahrscheinlich ebenso wenig passieren wie selbiges seitens Ubi, EA, Blizzard & Rockstar.
Und nein, Steam zusätzlich zur eigenen einzufordern ist keine Alternative.

Allerdings ist das MS Store/XBox Kombinationsprinzip alles andere als ausgegoren, es gibt keine übersichtliche Anzeige welche Spiele einem gehören, die für die installierten alleine zählt nicht!
Und der Preis ist auch noch ein Reizthema, wobei die Standard Steam Preise (und andere) mit 59€/69€ auch eine Frechheit sind!



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Alles was unter Win Vista bis 8 lief, läuft auch problemlos auf Win 10.


Ich bin zwar auch Win10 Verfechter, konnte auf der Arbeit jedoch 2 Progs erleben die Win7 konnten, Win10 aber beim besten Willen nicht.
1.) Schnittstellen von Mitutoyo deren Chips der ersten 2 Generationen alt sind
2.) ein Programm das Input vom Seriellen Port auf Tastaturanschläge umbiegt

Aber ansonsten kann ich dir Recht geben!



Aglareba schrieb:


> 2. Wer nutzt das Startmenü denn bitte nicht?


*meld* Ich!
naja fast !
Ich benutze sogar die abgespeckten Kacheln, aber die "klassische Funktion des Startmenu benutze ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch Win10 Verfechter, konnte auf der Arbeit jedoch 2 Progs erleben die Win7 konnten, Win10 aber beim besten Willen nicht.
> 1.) Schnittstellen von Mitutoyo deren Chips der ersten 2 Generationen alt sind
> 2.) ein Programm das Input vom Seriellen Port auf Tastaturanschläge umbiegt


Okay, das sind jetzt aber auch schon sehr spezial gelagerte Sonderfälle. Dass Microsoft keine Treiber für solche Messtechnik anbietet sollte klar sein, da ist dann aber wirklich der Hersteller dran schuld, wenn die Win 7 Treiber / Software unter Win 10 nicht funktioniert. Da wurde irgendwas mit extrem heißer Nadel gestrickt, vielleicht alte Win 98 Software in 16 Bit einfach immer nur weitergeführt und dann irgendwie unter XP und 7 ans Laufen gebracht oder irgend solche Scherze. 

Wobei ich das bei Diskussionen mit unserem 1xok Linuxer schon ständig angeführt habe, uralte Hardware, die noch auf Parallelport oder Serieller Schnittstelle basiert ist inzwischen in der Regel 20 Jahre alt oder älter. Mit allem was über USB angeschlossen wird, seit mind. 15 - 20 Jahren der Standard, hat Windows, gerade auch bei 10, überhaupt keine Probleme. 



> *meld* Ich!
> naja fast !
> Ich benutze sogar die abgespeckten Kacheln, aber die "klassische Funktion des Startmenu benutze ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.


Okay, ich gebe es zu, ich habe ein paar Apps als Kacheln im Startmenü, die starte ich dann natürlich auch darüber. 
Meine Programme habe ich aber alle als Desktopverknüpfung, wobei ich Spieleverknüpfungen einfach in mehreren Ordnern, nach Genre, ebenfalls auf dem Desktop habe.


----------

